# APTX dongle with digital output



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

What is the best bluetooth dongle with aptx support to be used with Samsung S4 and a sound processor. Both coax and optical solutions are of interest.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Did you ever try one of these out?


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Not yet. Have one only with analog out


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Which one? How is it?


----------



## arsus88 (May 2, 2015)

trying with digital output


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Could not find anything reasonable. Will most probably try Airplay from Apple. 12/5v convertor will help using this in a car. Another solution (nothing with BT to do) - optical cable from external sound card. It works fine (up till 24Bit 96kHz) - better than BT option, even with APTX. Have read some time ago about APTX lossless - but was not able to find it on the marked today.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Could you use this one in a car?

Yamaha YBA-11 Bluetooth Wireless Audio Receiver review


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the rocket fish unit, with optical connected to my processor, it works fantastic


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Rocketfish seems to be a good opportunity for my wish: APTX and optical out.

How did you arrange power to this unit in your car? It needs 5v DC as I can see. Just exchanging good ideas with less headache.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Is it possible to connect Samsung Galaxy 4 to 2 BT receivers at the same time: buil-in handfree from HU and another one (with aptx to sound processor)? I will not miss oportunity of speaking tlf handfree.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I ordered a 12v to 5v power step down from Amazon...it was cheap


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

I have opened a New thread with a list of HU's that can play FLAC and apt-x BT too... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...263761-head-units-apt-x-flac-player-list.html

Some of them (higher ends) have optical output.


----------



## Alextaastrup (Apr 12, 2014)

Thnx for the link


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

ANDRESVELASCO said:


> I have opened a New thread with a list of HU's that can play FLAC and apt-x BT too...
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...263761-head-units-apt-x-flac-player-list.html
> 
> Some of them (higher ends) have optical output.


My mistake... No one of this list units have optical output... On pictures, seems to have optical, but is gps antenna input


----------



## Jani X (Sep 10, 2009)

Pro-Ject Bluetooth Box E ?

5V/600mA, so you should be able to power it via a USB-charger.


----------

